# labview, autocad, projec



## jorgeortiz (Ago 16, 2007)

necesito manejar estos programas desde cero y lo anrtes posible me pueden ayudar con unos tutoriales q sean buenos buenos los q e encontrado son muy superficiales (labview, autocad,projec)

gracias...


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

Auto cad.


----------

